# radials vs slicks



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im looking to getting some nice radials or slicks, but not sure what size would be a perfect fit. I more than likely would like some mt radials. Help me out thanx guys


----------



## GoBradyGo (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll post pictures of mine sat. a set of M/T did the trick 4me


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet thanx. What size did you use.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I have MT E/T streets, 275/40/17 mounted on '93 Corvette wheels (17" x 9.5" with 56mm offset). I trimmed my fenders and the tires do not rub the outside of the fender but it does rub the inside of the fender just a little bit on one side when turning hard. Nothing a small whack with a hammer wouldn't take care of.


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you have any pics? Do you think i will be able to fit 19 or the stockers?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

gtodude41206 said:


> Do you have any pics? Do you think i will be able to fit 19 or the stockers?


I don't have any pics of the wheels/drag radials mounted on my car but here's a link to Jeg's. It seems they don't make the E/T streets in 18s anymore.

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_753925_-1_36685

But you can get the BFG T/A drag radial in the 18 that will fit the stock 18" wheel.

http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10001_10002_750350_-1_36688


----------

